# Bargain alert!!



## Smiffy (May 5, 2015)

Absolute steal for those that struggle around the greens.
http://www.fore24.co.uk/macgregor-g...100482041&mc_cid=cbaa208e90&mc_eid=e6b32d2304

Fill your boots.


----------



## Slab (May 5, 2015)

I see there's no mention of a headcover so I'm out!


----------



## bobmac (May 5, 2015)

And its only one sided 
I'm out too


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2015)

bobmac said:



			And its only one sided
		
Click to expand...

Like most of the discussions on here


----------



## bobmac (May 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Like most of the discussions on here


Click to expand...

I look forward to reading your review on it Smiffy


----------



## matt71 (May 5, 2015)

we do jest about this type of club but a lad I played with on Saturday had one and was pretty good with it! I presume he was struggling with his short game before getting one of these but he saved a lot of shots by using it this week!


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2015)

matt71 said:



			We do jest about this type of club but........
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't jesting!
I've just ordered mine.
My new TM pitching wedge has slightly less loft than my old Cobra one, so I am finding I am overhitting everything with it.
If I try to ease off a bit, I end up flubbing it.
So gonna give one of these babies a try.


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I look forward to reading your review on it Smiffy
		
Click to expand...

I will do a write up once I've played with it a few times Bob


----------



## bobmac (May 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I will do a write up once I've played with it a few times Bob
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you could do a Blog or even a Vlog


----------



## Slab (May 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I wasn't jesting!
I've just ordered mine.
My new TM pitching wedge has slightly less loft than my old Cobra one, so I am finding I am overhitting everything with it.
If I try to ease off a bit, I end up flubbing it.
So gonna give one of these babies a try.
		
Click to expand...

Me neither
I have one with a hybrid head that I use when I'm in trouble with a stoney/scrappy lie and I don't want to scratch or damage an iron chipping it back on the fairway (& came with a headcover )


----------



## matt71 (May 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I wasn't jesting!
I've just ordered mine.
My new TM pitching wedge has slightly less loft than my old Cobra one, so I am finding I am overhitting everything with it.
If I try to ease off a bit, I end up flubbing it.
So gonna give one of these babies a try.
		
Click to expand...

I stand corrected

Good luck and I hope it gets you down to a single figure golfer!


----------



## ruff-driver (May 5, 2015)

http://oneputtwedge.com/about-the-club/


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



http://oneputtwedge.com/about-the-club/ 

Click to expand...


Bugger.
Just tried to cancel my order but it's been posted already.
:angry:


----------



## Alex1975 (May 5, 2015)

What is the kick point and torque of the shaft in that one Smiffy?


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			What is the kick point and torque of the shaft in that one Smiffy? 

Click to expand...

Don't know the torque figures Alex but I know it has a "mid" kickpoint to help me keep the ball a bit lower.


----------



## bobmac (May 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Bugger.
Just tried to cancel my order but it's been posted already.
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I think Murph had one of these, he might lend (hire) it to you


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2015)

Also has a KH tour grind, whatever that is


----------



## Face breaker (May 5, 2015)

I've been using a similar one to this of late as I was struggling with the ole wedges a bit and it's surprising how it helps you re-gain your confidence with the wedges, it's basically touted as a "training aid" but it saves a hell of a lot of fluffed shots !...

For those that don't know you're supposed to use it like a putter but there are certain rules to using one, it can only have one face otherwise it's classed as 2 clubs, you can use one with a putter grip on it only during non-competitive play but to use it during club comps for instance it would need a standard golf grip and as far as I know it can't be used under tournament conditions at all although I fail to see why that is !...:thup:

ps, I regularly use mine from 40-50yds out to chip into the green although I will say mines made of "stainless steel" and not "cast aluminium" which I suspect if pushed to hard would probably bend at the hossle !...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Bugger.
Just tried to cancel my order but it's been posted already.
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to stop you ordering one of those as well. Could probably get rid of your 8 and 9 irons with those two beauties and make your bag much lighter.


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Nothing to stop you ordering one of those as well. Could probably get rid of your 8 and 9 irons with those two beauties and make your bag much lighter.
		
Click to expand...

No sooner said than done


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			No sooner said than done
		
Click to expand...

I feel a Cat 1 alert in the coming months. I'm sure your confidence will inspire the forum.


----------



## 3565 (May 5, 2015)

With my chipping woes, I'm truly tempted.


----------



## Face breaker (May 5, 2015)

3565 said:



			With my chipping woes, I'm truly tempted.
		
Click to expand...

Mine stays in my bag "permanently" you can pick em up for less than 20 on the "bay" posted and with a tiny bit 'o' practice you'll be wondering why you ever bothered with all those expensive wedges you've got in your bag !...:thup:


----------



## Bigfoot (May 5, 2015)

I played with someone today that hit a chipper from approx 70 yards over a stream - flag was at the back of the green and he finished on the back edge. He also tried it out of a bunker. He did have a reasonable lie but did not get it out.

I won 6 & 5


----------



## virtuocity (May 5, 2015)

Considered putting a left-handed one in my bag.


----------



## rosecott (May 5, 2015)

Face breaker said:



*it can only have one face otherwise it's classed as 2 clubs*,
		
Click to expand...

Another addition to the long list of rules myths.


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2015)

As I hit 13 handicap today I guess it's ok to slip one in the bag!


----------



## USER1999 (May 5, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I think Murph had one of these, he might lend (hire) it to you 

Click to expand...

Nope, I was never that desperate!

I have now learned to hit 70 yard pitches without the aid of the hozel, using a 52 degree wedge. 

Now if they made an 8 iron....


----------



## Markw (May 5, 2015)

I have been using one for the last 4-5 years and tried a few before I settled on probably the best chipper ever, awesome club that saves me countless shots and I get some stick but I don't care what others say, normally they are from golfers I have just beaten in a match or the high handicapper wannabee pros who use a pro v1 and vokey wedges and wonder why they don't have a good short game. This isn't like your normal chipper though, its like a squashed down 8 iron, well constructed and comes with a true temper wedge shaft, ive used it for fringe shots and 100 yd bump and runs and in our 3 club comp went driver, chipper and putter and shot 36pts, highlight was the 185yd second shot on the first which left a 6ft putt! they take a bit of getting used too mainly with ground conditions and roll out but now I think nothing of 20-30yd chips to a dustbin lid distance.
if you buy a chipper, buy this one and thank me later, I have 3 to last me a lifetime...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Howson-Ch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2015)

Oh deary me - chippers from 100 or 185 yards ?!


----------



## Markw (May 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh deary me - chippers from 100 or 185 yards ?!
		
Click to expand...

Is that a typo? yes its very versatile and I have used it from 10 to 185yds.
185yds was in a 3 club comp though where my choice was driver, chipper or putter, I am sure most would go with the sensible choice!


----------



## virtuocity (May 5, 2015)

Markw said:



			I am sure most would go with the sensible choice!
		
Click to expand...

Hybrid?


----------



## Markw (May 5, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Hybrid?
		
Click to expand...

When I had choice of driver,chipper or putter?


----------



## virtuocity (May 5, 2015)

Markw said:



			When I had choice of driver,chipper or putter?
		
Click to expand...

You had a much more varied choice when you woke up in the morning!


----------



## Markw (May 5, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			You had a much more varied choice when you woke up in the morning!
		
Click to expand...

Yes but I play golf for a bit of fun in these comps, my 24 hybrid is 230yds and 21 250yds so not an option, what about a 7 iron which is my club for that distance, oh hold on I have a 7-8 iron loft chipper capable of full shots, lets use that in this fun competition!
Off topic anyway, not getting dragged into these arguments by the masters at being obnoxious!
My input was to point out a good club to anyone struggling with their short game and hope they have a bit of fun which is what its all about. 
From experience on the course with people who turn their nose up at chippers I am not surprised there are a few on here, have you been on the wrong end of a beating with someone with a chipper in the bag?


----------



## Face breaker (May 6, 2015)

Markw said:



			Yes but I play golf for a bit of fun in these comps, my 24 hybrid is 230yds and 21 250yds so not an option, what about a 7 iron which is my club for that distance, oh hold on I have a 7-8 iron loft chipper capable of full shots, lets use that in this fun competition!
Off topic anyway, not getting dragged into these arguments by the masters at being obnoxious!
My input was to point out a good club to anyone struggling with their short game and hope they have a bit of fun which is what its all about. 
From experience on the course with people who turn their nose up at chippers I am not surprised there are a few on here, have you been on the wrong end of a beating with someone with a chipper in the bag?
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell I thought my 225+ with a 15*/3 wood was good, anyway gotta agree matey although my chipper's not built for those kind of ranges it'll happily do anything from about 60-70yds out !...:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (May 6, 2015)

Markw said:



			have you been on the wrong end of a beating with someone with a chipper in the bag?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.  And I've been beaten.  A lot.


----------



## drew83 (May 6, 2015)

Saw one yesterday in ag. Can't remember what make etc, but have been considering one for a while.

In all seriousness, are they;
1)useful
2) allowed?

As a 28 handicap that tries to use PW/SW from just off the green with 20-40 yds to go, I will either end up the other side of the green with another chip on, or got 1-2ft where I try to keep the power down.


----------



## rosecott (May 6, 2015)

drew83 said:



			Saw one yesterday in ag. Can't remember what make etc, but have been considering one for a while.

In all seriousness, are they;
1)useful
2) allowed?

As a 28 handicap that tries to use PW/SW from just off the green with 20-40 yds to go, I will either end up the other side of the green with another chip on, or got 1-2ft where I try to keep the power down.
		
Click to expand...

They are mocked by many on this forum but can be very useful for a high handicapper who is struggling around the green (and lower handicappers going through a period of shanking). They are perfectly legal providing they have only one striking face and a normal iron grip. The mockers decry them, saying "practise using an iron or hybrid, you don't need a club which can only do one thing". I say to the mockers that it's nothing to do with them and it's up to each player to decide what's best.

By the way, I don't use a chipper but have done in the past and still have 3 in the garage for emergencies.


----------



## drew83 (May 6, 2015)

ok cheers rosecott.

I will look into them a bit more. Cheers

Drew


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2015)

drew83 said:



			Saw one yesterday in ag. Can't remember what make etc, but have been considering one for a while.

In all seriousness, are they;
1)useful
2) allowed?

As a 28 handicap that tries to use PW/SW from just off the green with 20-40 yds to go, I will either end up the other side of the green with another chip on, or got 1-2ft where I try to keep the power down.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest rather than spending money on a chipper, spend it on a lesson on wedge play. That way, you will learn to use the clubs you have already


----------



## drew83 (May 6, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I would suggest rather than spending money on a chipper, spend it on a lesson on wedge play. That way, you will learn to use the clubs you have already
		
Click to expand...

I am in the process of lessons as well, but if I can have a little back up in the bag for "bad days". It wouldn't be my "go to" club but just a safety net.


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2015)

drew83 said:



			I am in the process of lessons as well, but if I can have a little back up in the bag for "bad days". It wouldn't be my "go to" club but just a safety net.
		
Click to expand...

If you learn how to use your wedges, you wont need a 'safety net', unless you don't want to practice.


----------



## 3565 (May 6, 2015)

Since this thread says bargain alert, just seen this and thought I'd pass on, 

http://coregolf.co.uk/the-grip-master-cmls-leather-golf-club-grip.html

got this on my Dr 5w and 3hy and are the best grips I've ever played. Very tacky, even in rain and feel good. 

I dont want to change the OP subject but thought you may be interested.


----------



## Markw (May 6, 2015)

drew83 said:



			Saw one yesterday in ag. Can't remember what make etc, but have been considering one for a while.

In all seriousness, are they;
1)useful
2) allowed?

As a 28 handicap that tries to use PW/SW from just off the green with 20-40 yds to go, I will either end up the other side of the green with another chip on, or got 1-2ft where I try to keep the power down.
		
Click to expand...

Drew, they are very good and make the game a lot easier, you can play shots that you cannot do with a wedge easily, I also use mine when in a tight spot as its only 34", play off back foot to keep it under trees/obstructions etc and also sometimes from bunkers with a shallow face, picking the ball off the sand for a bump and run towards the hole. In my experience the results depend on the model of chipper. I tried 4 or 5 before settling on the one I've had for a few years, it is as strong as a normal iron with a good shaft and a good sole grind. Some models are like lofted putters and would fall apart with a good swing which is no good as it needs to be versatile, the only other reasonable ones I tried was a Cleveland niblick and a Mizuno chipper but its not as good as the Howson CP10, I totally recommend this club and guarantee it will improve your short game whatever the handicap.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (May 6, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I would suggest rather than spending money on a chipper, spend it on a lesson on wedge play. That way, you will learn to use the clubs you have already
		
Click to expand...

assuming of course that you can find a pga pro who offers lessons for less than Â£14.99 an hour


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2015)

BoadieBroadus said:



			assuming of course that you can find a pga pro who offers lessons for less than Â£14.99 an hour
		
Click to expand...

Lots of pros charge Â£15 for 30 minutes which is plenty of time to teach someone how to chip


----------



## drew83 (May 6, 2015)

cheers mark!


----------



## virtuocity (May 6, 2015)

I'm buying a chipper.


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Lots of pros charge Â£15 for 30 minutes which is plenty of time to teach someone how to chip
		
Click to expand...

Somebody I knows pro has been trying to teach him for 2 years


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Somebody I knows pro has been trying to teach him for 2 years


Click to expand...

With some people it takes a little longer to sink in


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2015)

Well absolutely brilliant service from Fore24UK. Postman has just been and I now have my new chipper in my hand. It feels absolutely gorgeous, well balanced and looks the mutts nuts in stealth black.
Day off today, and although I don't feel 100% (suffering from a cold I think) I am going to head up to the practice ground at Cooden with it to see how it goes.
Will report back later.
Rob


----------



## garyinderry (May 6, 2015)

what is the actual technique with these?   is it putting motion or descending blow? 


Ever been asked to give a chipper lesson bob?


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Well absolutely brilliant service from Fore24UK. Postman has just been and I now have my new chipper in my hand. It feels absolutely gorgeous, well balanced and looks the mutts nuts in stealth black.
Day off today, and although I don't feel 100% (suffering from a cold I think) *I am going to head up to the practice ground *at Cooden with it to see how it goes.
Will report back later.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

And there is a Santa Claus


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			what is the actual technique with these?   is it putting motion or descending blow?
		
Click to expand...

It's a putting motion Gary.
I had one years ago and seemed to do "ok" with it, but gave up on it once I became adept with my PW around the greens.
But in my quest to get to single figures, I think I'll stick with this one (dependent on my results this afternoon)
Rob


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 6, 2015)

My set of Ping irons came with one of these as standard - has 9 stamped on it.....  just putt with that off the green and has exactly the same effect as buying one of those chipper thingamy's.........


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			what is the actual technique with these?   is it putting motion or descending blow? 


Ever been asked to give a chipper lesson bob?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.
Chippers are often used by 'self teachers' like Smiffy


----------



## garyinderry (May 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			It's a putting motion Gary.
I had one years ago and seemed to do "ok" with it, but gave up on it once I became adept with my PW around the greens.
But in my quest to get to single figures, I think I'll stick with this one (dependent on my results this afternoon)
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I have an old one at home in my dads garage.  It was useless to me.  It had a sharp leading edge and I wanted to change the loft to control the trajectory of the shot.  I stuck it into the ground just like an iron. 

If I designed one it would have a pretty rounded leading edge and a bit of bounce with the wide sole.   

I have a 24 deg 7 wood in the bag now so I am going to give this a go in the dunting chipping department.


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Lots of pros charge Â£15 for 30 minutes which is plenty of time to teach someone how to chip
		
Click to expand...

You'd struggle in Kent to find 1/2 an hour for less than Â£30!


----------



## garyinderry (May 6, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Nope.
Chippers are often used by 'self teachers' like Smiffy 

Click to expand...

I don't get the complete disdain for them tbh.  Anyone starting out, with less than 14 clubs in the bag could do worse than having a good one of these in the bag.  

Plenty on here say their short game is completely shambolic and has been for years. Only their ego is getting in the way of trying one of these and possibly improving their game.


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2015)

chrisd said:



			You'd struggle in Kent to find 1/2 an hour for less than Â£30!
		
Click to expand...

I know, that's why I said 'lots', not all and anyway, the OP lives in Essex, not Kent 




			Plenty on here say their short game is completely shambolic and has been for years
		
Click to expand...

Probably because they never practice it


----------



## garyinderry (May 6, 2015)

If a chipper improved their up and down successes by two shots a round it would be well worth its place in the bag. 

The excuse given why you don't need a chipper is that another club can do the same job.    same could be said for a 4iron for example.   step on a 5, hit a soft or cut 3 or clip your hybrid.   hey presto, room for that chipper that 'could' quite conceivably save you strokes.


----------



## rosecott (May 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			It's a putting motion Gary.
I had one years ago and seemed to do "ok" with it, but gave up on it once I became adept with my PW around the greens.
But in my quest to get to single figures, I think I'll stick with this one (dependent on my results this afternoon)
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Can we have advance warning if chippers are going to be mandatory for the "Gainsborough 8" team in August?


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Can we have advance warning if chippers are going to be mandatory for the "Gainsborough 8" team in August?
		
Click to expand...

As my handicap had just gone up, is Smiffy reports positively about his I reckon it'd turn my game round!


----------



## malek988 (May 6, 2015)

sports direct do dunlop ones for Â£5 double sided, had one 4 years ago


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2015)

malek988 said:



			sports direct do dunlop ones for Â£5 double sided, had one 4 years ago
		
Click to expand...

That might just be illegal in the club scratch cup!


----------



## malek988 (May 6, 2015)

chrisd said:



			That might just be illegal in the club scratch cup!
		
Click to expand...

i thought they all were? this came stamped not approved by the r&a, i do belive there is a single sided one, never saw the price, once i got the hang o my wedges i passed it on, done me the world of good when i did have it


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 6, 2015)

chrisd said:



			That might just be *illegal* in the club scratch cup!
		
Click to expand...

that applies to all sports direct stuff in the Newcastle area.......


----------



## Markw (May 6, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			what is the actual technique with these?   is it putting motion or descending blow? QUOTE]

With the one Smiffy has bought it would be used around the greens and a strong putting motion.
The chippers like I have  would be used the same around the greens but can be used on full shots with a wedge type swing.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Markw (May 6, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I have an old one at home in my dads garage.  It was useless to me.  It had a sharp leading edge and I wanted to change the loft to control the trajectory of the shot.  I stuck it into the ground just like an iron. 

If I designed one it would have a pretty rounded leading edge and a bit of bounce with the wide sole.   

I have a 24 deg 7 wood in the bag now so I am going to give this a go in the dunting chipping department.
		
Click to expand...

Gary, the problem is that there are lots out there and most are not well designed, the better ones have the bounce and killed leading edge as you say.
The thing that makes the chipper easier to use is the fact its putter length making ball nearer to you and has the correct lie angle for this, when you start choking down on hybrid or even 9 iron then the toe is down.
I think if you wanted to make a good chipper it would be easy, get a second hand compact blade sized forged cavity seven iron, cut to putter length, bend 2 degrees weaker loft for more bounce, lie angle between wedge and putter so around 67 degrees and swing weight appropriately.


----------



## Markw (May 6, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			If a chipper improved their up and down successes by two shots a round it would be well worth its place in the bag. 

The excuse given why you don't need a chipper is that another club can do the same job.    same could be said for a 4iron for example.   step on a 5, hit a soft or cut 3 or clip your hybrid.   hey presto, room for that chipper that 'could' quite conceivably save you strokes.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it saves me 5-7 shots a round, I don't have time for practice with job and commitments so is a great tool in lowering my scores. Those 20-30 yard chips now leave me a makeable putt and there are not that many amateurs who can regularly put it within 6ft from 20 yards with a wedge.
I play with a couple of guys that turn there nose up at them and regularly take 3 or 4 to get down from 20yds but could not use them as its 'not proper golf' 3 of my regular playing partners have bought the one I have on recommendation and love it, reducing the higher handicappers scores massively as this area is where they tend to drop shots.


----------



## rosecott (May 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Absolute steal for those that struggle around the greens.
http://www.fore24.co.uk/macgregor-g...100482041&mc_cid=cbaa208e90&mc_eid=e6b32d2304

Fill your boots.
		
Click to expand...

Your power to instil belief and confidence in fellow golfers is unbelievable. You only have to recommend a product and they all open their wallets immediately.

The Fore24 website now shows the McGregor chipper as "no longer available".

Were you on commission?


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2015)

Just got back from the club. What an absolute revelation!!
Took about 50 practice balls with me and set myself up about 10 yards off the practice putting/chipping green.
Took me a little while to get the strength and technique right but within 10 to 12 balls I had canned my first one.
I then went and picked the balls up again, and started over.
My first 5 chips all hit the pin, with two of them dropping.
Within the next 5 minutes, about 20 balls were nestling around the cup, all within "gimme" range, even for me.
A couple more actually dropped into the hole, so that was four actually canned out of about 25 balls in total.
I am absolutely delighted and there is no doubt at all that I will be carrying this club with me all the time from now on.
I reckon with this in my bag I should be able to save maybe 5 or 6 shots a round, and a single figure handicap is definitely on the horizon.
Watch this space!!!


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just got back from the club. What an absolute revelation!!
Took about 50 practice balls with me and set myself up about 10 yards off the practice putting/chipping green.
Took me a little while to get the strength and technique right but within 10 to 12 balls I had canned my first one.
I then went and picked the balls up again, and started over.
My first 5 chips all hit the pin, with two of them dropping.
Within the next 5 minutes, about 20 balls were nestling around the cup, all within "gimme" range, even for me.
A couple more actually dropped into the hole, so that was four actually canned out of about 25 balls in total.
I am absolutely delighted and there is no doubt at all that I will be carrying this club with me all the time from now on.
I reckon with this in my bag I should be able to save maybe 5 or 6 shots a round, and a single figure handicap is definitely on the horizon.
Watch this space!!!


Click to expand...

So that's going in the bag for the weekend comp then Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2015)

chrisd said:



			So that's going in the bag for the weekend comp then Rob?
		
Click to expand...

100%


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2015)

Glad it's working for you Smiffy. Call it macho pride but I'll plough on with using my wedges and short irons for chipping and when things get iffy revert to the linear method. Sounds like you have the feel and technique sorted and I hope you go low at the weekend (and the cold allows you to play)


----------



## garyinderry (May 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just got back from the club. What an absolute revelation!!
Took about 50 practice balls with me and set myself up about 10 yards off the practice putting/chipping green.
Took me a little while to get the strength and technique right but within 10 to 12 balls I had canned my first one.
I then went and picked the balls up again, and started over.
My first 5 chips all hit the pin, with two of them dropping.
Within the next 5 minutes, about 20 balls were nestling around the cup, all within "gimme" range, even for me.
A couple more actually dropped into the hole, so that was four actually canned out of about 25 balls in total.
I am absolutely delighted and there is no doubt at all that I will be carrying this club with me all the time from now on.
I reckon with this in my bag I should be able to save maybe 5 or 6 shots a round, and a single figure handicap is definitely on the horizon.
Watch this space!!!


Click to expand...

Fair play to you smiffy.    hope it works as well on the course in comps.  Best of luck.  

Did you have to drop a club to get it into the bag?


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Fair play to you smiffy.    hope it works as well on the course in comps.  Best of luck.  

Did you have to drop a club to get it into the bag?
		
Click to expand...

I will have to 'cos I'm right on the limit at the moment.
Might ditch my 60 degree lob. I only got that for use out of wet sand or bunkers close to the pin so it doesn't get used much.


----------



## garyinderry (May 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I will have to 'cos I'm right on the limit at the moment.
Might ditch my 60 degree lob. I only got that for use out of wet sand or bunkers close to the pin so it doesn't get used much.
		
Click to expand...

Easy choice.  What club will save you the most shots?   :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Easy choice.  What club will save you the most shots?   :thup:
		
Click to expand...


This new one without a shadow of doubt Gary.
I can't wait to use it on Sunday.
I'm playing a links course so it will be ideal for around there.


----------



## richart (May 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			This new one without a shadow of doubt Gary.
I can't wait to use it on Sunday.
I'm playing a links course so it will be ideal for around there.
		
Click to expand...

 Hope your partners don't take the proverbial out of you.


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2015)

richart said:



			Hope your partners don't take the proverbial out of you.

Click to expand...

Don't worry about Rob, he'll stay chipper!


----------



## richart (May 6, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Don't worry about Rob, he'll stay chipper!
		
Click to expand...

If it doesn't work it could be helicoptered into the sea.


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2015)

richart said:



			If it doesn't work it could be helicoptered into the sea.

Click to expand...

He seems pretty convinced that it's in for good!


----------



## richart (May 6, 2015)

chrisd said:



			He seems pretty convinced that it's in for good!
		
Click to expand...

 You don't know Rob very well do you ?


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2015)

richart said:



			You don't know Rob very well do you ?

Click to expand...

.... it's more this time playing with in the Cooden (something or other) soon, and don't want to get him being indecisive


----------



## Markw (May 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just got back from the club. What an absolute revelation!!
Took about 50 practice balls with me and set myself up about 10 yards off the practice putting/chipping green.
Took me a little while to get the strength and technique right but within 10 to 12 balls I had canned my first one.
I then went and picked the balls up again, and started over.
My first 5 chips all hit the pin, with two of them dropping.
Within the next 5 minutes, about 20 balls were nestling around the cup, all within "gimme" range, even for me.
A couple more actually dropped into the hole, so that was four actually canned out of about 25 balls in total.
I am absolutely delighted and there is no doubt at all that I will be carrying this club with me all the time from now on.
I reckon with this in my bag I should be able to save maybe 5 or 6 shots a round, and a single figure handicap is definitely on the horizon.
Watch this space!!!


Click to expand...

Nice one, hope it works out and lowers those scores.
Not sure how you approach the shot but after using mine for a few years, I have worked out distances in the various conditions and stick to that rule by picking a landing spot to aim for after lining up. In normal average conditions mine works out around half way of distance on anything from 10 to 30 yds and very dry a little less but in wet conditions its approaching 3/4 of distance to land ball. On longer shots I can get roll out with the ball hit from centre of stance to a very short stopping distance when played off the back foot.


----------



## Face breaker (May 6, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I have an old one at home in my dads garage.  It was useless to me.  It had a sharp leading edge and I wanted to change the loft to control the trajectory of the shot.  I stuck it into the ground just like an iron. 

If I designed one it would have a pretty rounded leading edge and a bit of bounce with the wide sole.   

I have a 24 deg 7 wood in the bag now so I am going to give this a go in the dunting chipping department.
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest buddy, look up "Slotline Inertia Chipper" I've got one of these and it's exactly what you'd have designed, well rounded leading edge and the ball just "pops" off the face beautifully with very little effort !...:thup:


----------



## Face breaker (May 6, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I don't get the complete disdain for them tbh.  Anyone starting out, with less than 14 clubs in the bag could do worse than having a good one of these in the bag.  

Plenty on here say their short game is completely shambolic and has been for years. Only their ego is getting in the way of trying one of these and possibly improving their game.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand it either matey, it's touted as a "training aid" and I've found that using this for a while sets you up nicely for when you go back to using the wedges !...:thup:


----------



## Face breaker (May 6, 2015)

malek988 said:



			sports direct do dunlop ones for Â£5 double sided, had one 4 years ago
		
Click to expand...

Single striking face only, putter grips can be used in informal play, standard grips only for formal (match) play and cannot be used at all under "Tournament" conditions !...:thup:


----------



## Face breaker (May 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just got back from the club. What an absolute revelation!!
Took about 50 practice balls with me and set myself up about 10 yards off the practice putting/chipping green.
Took me a little while to get the strength and technique right but within 10 to 12 balls I had canned my first one.
I then went and picked the balls up again, and started over.
My first 5 chips all hit the pin, with two of them dropping.
Within the next 5 minutes, about 20 balls were nestling around the cup, all within "gimme" range, even for me.
A couple more actually dropped into the hole, so that was four actually canned out of about 25 balls in total.
I am absolutely delighted and there is no doubt at all that I will be carrying this club with me all the time from now on.
I reckon with this in my bag I should be able to save maybe 5 or 6 shots a round, and a single figure handicap is definitely on the horizon.
Watch this space!!!


Click to expand...

Glad to hear it's working for you buddy, they're worth every penny aren't they !...:thup:


----------



## andycap (May 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just got back from the club. What an absolute revelation!!
Took about 50 practice balls with me and set myself up about 10 yards off the practice putting/chipping green.
Took me a little while to get the strength and technique right but within 10 to 12 balls I had canned my first one.
I then went and picked the balls up again, and started over.
My first 5 chips all hit the pin, with two of them dropping.
Within the next 5 minutes, about 20 balls were nestling around the cup, all within "gimme" range, even for me.
A couple more actually dropped into the hole, so that was four actually canned out of about 25 balls in total.
I am absolutely delighted and there is no doubt at all that I will be carrying this club with me all the time from now on.
I reckon with this in my bag I should be able to save maybe 5 or 6 shots a round, and a single figure handicap is definitely on the horizon.
Watch this space!!!


Click to expand...

thats pretty good stats , but with a bucket of balls you could probably do that with a 7 iron , but as you know its a lot different out on the course when youve only got one ball and one shot


----------



## Face breaker (May 6, 2015)

Well "Smiffy" as long as your happy with it who cares what the "Nay Sayers" think, all I gotta say is I hope you get as much success with your new chipper as I do with mine !...:thup:


----------



## rosecott (May 6, 2015)

Face breaker said:



			Single striking face only, putter grips can be used in informal play, standard grips only for formal (match) play and cannot be used at all under "Tournament" conditions !...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I get the bit that chippers with putter grips are illegal.

I'm not quite sure what you mean by "formal (match) play" in which chippers with approved grips are OK. 

I have no idea what these "Tournament conditions" are which would preclude their use.


----------



## Face breaker (May 6, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I get the bit that chippers with putter grips are illegal.

I'm not quite sure what you mean by "formal (match) play" in which chippers with approved grips are OK. 

I have no idea what these "Tournament conditions" are which would preclude their use.
		
Click to expand...

Not illegal during informal play !...

Anything with an official score !...

No idea either !...


----------



## Sats (May 6, 2015)

Having had a chipping seminar with Denis Pugh I feel far more confident around the greens now. Otherwise I'd grabbed one of these!


----------



## Markw (May 10, 2015)

For anyone interested in trying one, just seen this on ebay at a good price, similar to mine and looks versatile....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131501668798?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## drew83 (May 11, 2015)

After playing yesterday & practicing the putter stroke with a wedge, I found I could play the shots I wanted & land with 2-3 feet of the hole. Had a couple where I got a bit too enthusiastic, but on the whole found I could play the shot nicely.


----------



## richart (May 12, 2015)

I was amazed how your short game improved with the chipper Rob.:thup: Do you think it will just work on hard links courses, or will it be just as good on parkland courses ?  I will look into getting one when I return from Spain. Do I need to be custom fit ?


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2015)

richart said:



			I was amazed how your short game improved with the chipper Rob.:thup: Do you think it will just work on hard links courses, or will it be just as good on parkland courses ?  I will look into getting one when I return from Spain. Do I need to be custom fit ?
		
Click to expand...

If you feel that you want custom fitting for a putter, then I would go ahead and get custom fit for the chipper Rich.
But I didn't bother, just bought it straight off the shelf (no different shaft flexes to mess up this time lol!!)
I love it.
I couldn't believe that I actually canned 5 chips from off the green. And those that didn't go in, nestled within 6" of the hole.
I didn't hit many greens in regulation I know, but with this club in my bag I don't care any more.
As I said to you on the day, this is definitely going to get me down to single figures.
And I think Louise was impressed too.
It definitely worked well on the shorter grass around the greens of Hayling mate, if the grass is longer on parkland courses that I play then I will revert back to using my wedge, but Coodens greens and surrounds are very similar to Hayling so I reckon I will be ok.
Net 62 eh?? Who'd have thought it a month ago!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Markw (May 12, 2015)

There is one like mine just been listed on ebay, a very good club and Â£9.99 buy it now! Howson chipper.


----------



## richart (May 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			If you feel that you want custom fitting for a putter, then I would go ahead and get custom fit for the chipper Rich.
But I didn't bother, just bought it straight off the shelf (no different shaft flexes to mess up this time lol!!)
I love it.
I couldn't believe that I actually canned 5 chips from off the green. And those that didn't go in, nestled within 6" of the hole.
I didn't hit many greens in regulation I know, but with this club in my bag I don't care any more.
As I said to you on the day, this is definitely going to get me down to single figures.
And I think Louise was impressed too.
It definitely worked well on the shorter grass around the greens of Hayling mate, if the grass is longer on parkland courses that I play then I will revert back to using my wedge, but Coodens greens and surrounds are very similar to Hayling so I reckon I will be ok.
Net 62 eh?? Who'd have thought it a month ago!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 I didn't think Louise was that impressed that you had a chipper Rob, but she couldn't argue with the results. I understand Gordon is looking for one, though perhaps there are some short games that are beyond help.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 12, 2015)

Your short game was very impressive Rob, I'm now seriously considering ignoring all the ridicule and getting one myself. The number of 'up and downs' you made far exceeded your handicap.

Did the satisfaction you got from your short game help ease the pain of getting your arse whooped by a girl who was playing off the whites and giving you 7 shots?  

Cheers for the curry lads  :thup:


----------



## richart (May 12, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Your short game was very impressive Rob, I'm now seriously considering ignoring all the ridicule and getting one myself. The number of 'up and downs' you made far exceeded your handicap.

Did the satisfaction you got from your short game help ease the pain of getting your arse whooped by a girl who was playing off the whites and giving you 7 shots?  

Cheers for the curry lads  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 He was let down by his partner though Gordon. 

Just to let you know, I will be having a starter and a pudding when you two get your comeuppance at Blackmoor.


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Did the satisfaction you got from your short game help ease the pain of getting your arse whooped by a girl who was playing off the whites and giving you 7 shots?  

Click to expand...

It should have been 8....
And I think the fact that Louise was playing off the whites actually helped her. Had she been playing off the reds, she would have been leaving herself all sorts of "half shots" in, and to be honest, I thought her short game looked a bit shonky....

Oh and by the way.....beating us by one hole is not a "whooping".
It's a win I'll grant you, but definitely not a whooping.
And I'm not bitter. Honestly I'm not


----------



## drew83 (May 15, 2015)

Today's (15/05/15) bargain.

https://www.fore24.co.uk/


----------



## Puter Putter (May 15, 2015)

A Vlog would be best


----------



## drew83 (May 15, 2015)

Puter Putter said:



			A Vlog would be best
		
Click to expand...

errm....que?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			It should have been 8....
And I think the fact that Louise was playing off the whites actually helped her. Had she been playing off the reds, she would have been leaving herself all sorts of "half shots" in, and to be honest, I thought her short game looked a bit shonky....

Oh and by the way.....beating us by one hole is not a "whooping".
It's a win I'll grant you, but definitely not a whooping.
And I'm not bitter. Honestly I'm not


Click to expand...

How is the chipper going Smiffy? Still doing the business? I never thought your short game was that bad


----------



## drew83 (May 20, 2015)

Anyone interested in these today? 20/5/15?

https://www.fore24.co.uk/


----------



## drew83 (May 22, 2015)

Today & tomorrow you can re-kit how you get the clubs around the course!!

https://www.fore24.co.uk/


----------



## drew83 (Jun 4, 2015)

Several threads around re shoes hence this:
https://www.fore24.co.uk/

Today 04/06/15


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 25, 2016)

Chipper still in the bag, Smiffy?


----------

